# Pictures of Bob (My peru high back)



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

..


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

..


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

oH!!!! so good









what size??


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

15"


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

oh,my high black just have 12 inch


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Nice!

Where abouts in the UK did you get that guy from, as very rare over here?!


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

you fish so big


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where abouts in the UK did you get that guy from, as very rare over here?!










do u always wants to know where i get it from dont you craig ...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kingrhom said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...


 yeah as Ive never known of anywhere that imports them so large and would like one myself in the future


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice fish yauyau, I got a smaller one as well which is 12"....


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

i did a post few weeks ago about them and first thing you wanted to know where i got it from









hmmmm.....its from peru! lol


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kingrhom said:


> i did a post few weeks ago about them and first thing you wanted to know where i got it from :laugh:
> 
> hmmmm.....its from peru! lol


 Yeah I know, there were a couple of us wondering!

I know he is from peru







I mean where in the UK


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

you give what food give this fish eat??
I just give cow heart and fish meat


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

England


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice big rhom dude !!









ow and if you dont wanne tell where you got it on the forum dont hasitate to tell him in pm


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kingrhom said:


> England :laugh:












OK then, lets try this! What shop / dealer did you find this guy at?

I'm guessing you dont want to tell anyone where you got it from, why?


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

Lots of fish fillets, chicken and shrimps!


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

you breed how many day??


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

its a secrat! lol

if ill ever sell this guy which i doubt i would, you will be the first to know craig!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Why wont you tell him, even not only him? Now you made me curious


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

yauyau said:


> you breed how many day??


 ???????????


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

TRomP said:


> Why wont you tell him, even not only him? Now you made me curious


 Thats what Im wondering!!

I dont doubt you own this guy, so its not that. Only thing I can think of it that you dont want anyone else in the UK to own one, but that would just be stupid!!


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

how long you breed the fish


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

yauyau said:


> how long you breed the fish


 do you mean does he breed the fish, or how long has he owned the fish?


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

breed this 15"high black rhombeus,thank


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

breed?? I wish









i had him for few months now!


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

you have what other special (piranha)???


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

I only got 2 Peru High Backs!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kingrhom said:


> I only got 2 Peru High Backs!


 which were from....


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

can you post other one??


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> kingrhom said:
> 
> 
> > I only got 2 Peru High Backs!
> ...


 Dealer in the UK!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

yauyau said:


> can you post other one??


 here is his first post he made a while ago with other pics of this guy, and also his smaller one, both of which are very impressive!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kingrhom said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > kingrhom said:
> ...












Why the big secrecy concerning where they are from? They arent illegal over here so not like you'll get someone in trouble.

You either dont own the Rhom so dont know where it is from (which I doubt) or you dont want to tell anyone so your the only one in the UK with such a large Rhom?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice looking fish!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

I swear that they are the two that Nickg had for sale ages ago!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> I swear that they are the two that Nickg had for sale ages ago!


 Nickg had a 10 + 11 incher for sale so could well be TheSaint !

Kingrhom could be telling porkys on the size !


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

nothing like what Nick was selling. Take a look in the buy/sell, nick has pics of his in the pinned thread he has!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

YEH I THINK KING HAS A MATE LIKE NICK G OR HE WORKS IN THE FISH WHOLESALE BUSSNESS

FS MAN WERE DID YOU GET IT JUST SAY


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> nothing like what Nick was selling. Take a look in the buy/sell, nick has pics of his in the pinned thread he has!












bugger! where the hell did he get it then?!

p.s. nice fish by the way!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I think its a bit stupid he wont say.







Whats the problem ?


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kingrhom said:


>


 well, are you going to let us know why you wont tell us where you got him from?!


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

its a secrat! Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kingrhom said:


> its a secrat! Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


 ah well


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

cheer up!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kingrhom said:


> cheer up!


 to be honest Im not too bothered as got my own import license and importing something special next week (hence why my terns are up for sale to make room!). It just would of been nice to know of a UK based supplier for decent Piranhas as arent many!


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

thought you always wanted to get a shoal of Pirayas!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Kingrhom. This site is all about people giving advice, sharing info on own experiences, that type of thing.

No need to waste a thread and 2 good pictures on being a Tw*T !


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kingrhom said:


> thought you always wanted to get a shoal of Pirayas!


 two things Ive always wanted, shoal of Piraya and the thing im importing next week! I cant have both, and seems Piraya are more available compared to what Im getting I went for the other one!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

LOON said:


> Kingrhom. This site is all about people giving advice, sharing info on own experiences, that type of thing.
> 
> No need to waste a thread and 2 good pictures on being a Tw*T !


 lifes full of people like that mate, I wouldnt get too worked up by it as thats why he is doing it...to get a reaction!


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

do u like mannys?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kingrhom said:


> do u like mannys?


 I do, but an arse to get hold of as no one has any


----------



## kingrhom (Aug 31, 2004)

LOON said:


> Kingrhom. This site is all about people giving advice, sharing info on own experiences, that type of thing.
> 
> No need to waste a thread and 2 good pictures on being a Tw*T !


 I wanted to share thats why I post the pictures and ....... Sorry but its up to me to let you know where I get it from and its my decesion not to at this time, stop calling me a Tw*T because you've been an A*** H***.

I just wanted to post the 2 pics and see wha you think but always end up with some bollocks....









CU around...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kingrhom said:


> I wanted to share thats why I post the pictures and ....... Sorry but its up to me to let you know where I get it from and its my decesion not to at this time, stop calling me a Tw*T because you've been an A*** H***.
> 
> I just wanted to post the 2 pics and see wha you think but always end up with some bollocks....
> 
> ...


 were are all up for you sharing the pics of your rhoms, as very very nice (infact the largest looks immaculate!)

But what we dont understand is why you wont say where they are from! As you know the UK is an arse to get hold of good Piranhas, and you have found a source for them (by the looks of things) but why not disclose this?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i can get a 20" rhom for £700, and 11" for £200









Also you can get rhoms from wharf if you're that desperate. Also you're so needy you're almost his bitch lol.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i can get a 20" rhom for £700, and 11" for £200 :rasp:
> 
> Also you can get rhoms from wharf if you're that desperate. Also you're so needy you're almost his bitch lol.


 Before people start the rush PMing wolffish, the 20" rhom he is on about doesnt exist. He was refering to an old ad posted on aquarist classifieds which turned out to be a scam!!

Also, if you contact Wharf they'll be the first to tell you they can't and wont import something of that size!

Lastly, since when has wanting to know a good supplier for Piranha in the UK make you someone bitch?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Awesome rhom


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

wharf will get 10" rhom, they had one about 2 weeks ago but it was reserved. Shame that guys a lying bastard. There is deffianatley suppliers abiut just look.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> wharf will get 10" rhom, they had one about 2 weeks ago but it was reserved. Shame that guys a lying bastard. There is deffianatley suppliers abiut just look.


 a 102 isnt a 15-16"+ though!! Ive asked around alot, all the big LFS, and alot of the smaller ones I spoke to either dont have the suppliers to get them that size, or wont risk bringing them in.

If you ask most of the UK members they will tell you the same! Thats why when I saw this I was so interested in knowing!!

But if he doesnt want to tell then he doesnt want to tell, and have to go about getting one the hard wya, and importing it myself!


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Have you tried piranhaboutiqueurope they told me next morning delivery to the UK.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

craig i think you need to grow up a bit. Why can't you just get a smaller rhom and let it grow? Thats the whole point in being proud of owning one, not jus to compensate for having a small penis.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> craig i think you need to grow up a bit. Why can't you just get a smaller rhom and let it grow? Thats the whole point in being proud of owning one, not jus to compensate for having a small penis.


 Yes OK, so everyone on P-Fury who has a large Rhom is compensating for a small penis? Hmmm...

Do you know how long it would take to grow out a small Rhom to be over 16", or even if it is possible in the home aquarium?

Everyone has their own tastes, if yours are waiting for a Rhom to grow then fine, good for you. Mine personally is having a nice large P, im sorry if this differs to yours, but dont think it is any reason to have to grow up!!

Im not exactly sure what I did to piss you off, but whatever it was have a nice day


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> craig i think you need to grow up a bit. Why can't you just get a smaller rhom and let it grow? Thats the whole point in being proud of owning one, not jus to compensate for having a small penis.


 I hope your done acting like a kid.

Hey Craig...isnt George willing to ship a large rhom? He has shipped a ton of stuff to you guys...why not a large rhom?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I hope your done acting like a kid.
> 
> Hey Craig...isnt George willing to ship a large rhom? He has shipped a ton of stuff to you guys...why not a large rhom?


 Yeah he is, but shipping is a huge risk and he (anyone for that matter) cant offer live arrival, so its alot of money to risk! Knowing a source already in the UK for large Rhoms and others would be great, but he just doesnt want to tell anyone by the looks of it!









Like I mentioned above though, I have found something that Im shipping over, still large, still rare, still







,so will do for me!

And GG, I understand why you have a large Rhom now....obviously making up for your little...


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

*nice rhom*


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

must admit the not telling sounds fishy







it does make it sound like he wants to restrict other Brits access to such a nice Rhom, but hell, thats up to him. possibly a little selfish though! (imo)

I'm certainly hoping to get something that size in the not to distant future and the info would have been greatly appreciated









Wharf told me a couple of weeks ago that they can get 12" rhoms










if he doesn't want to say where he got it from, well thats up to him. I dont hold grudges and wish him all the luck in the world.

Glad he showed the pics.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> Like I mentioned above though, I have found something that Im shipping over, still large, still rare, still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mmm now whos being a secret squirrel









who you gonna get huh huh tell me !


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I hope your done acting like a kid.
> ...


 www.piranhaboutiqueurope.com

try this guys hes had a few over 15" before and im sure he could ship to you


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

very fuckin sick


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ladies Ladies Ladies ........

Craig just get one from George , trust , he has sent them farther and they lived .

Wolfish 
Whats your dilema Dude ....Craig would run circles around you ..stop while your ahead ..









And Kickass rhom King Rhom


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Memphis said:


> www.piranhaboutiqueurope.com
> 
> try this guys hes had a few over 15" before and im sure he could ship to you


 Have spoken to Jose a number of times, and he has sent me some pics in the past of large rhoms with me looking to buy from him, but he can't offer live arrival either, and when Im spending £600 ($900) on a fish its alot to just throw away it he arrives dead!

Ive found something now anyway, so it doesnt really matter. And once the transaction goes through I'll let the cat out of the bag!

Im sorry the thread got derailed, it was mainly my fault, and wasnt too fair considering the respect his Rhom deserves. But I just couldnt understand why he wouldnt, and wont, let us other Brits know where sells these babies! And it doesnt help when other little punks (wolffish) come out with stupid comments!

So sorry guys, and King Rhom, but still wanna know where it is from


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> And once the transaction goes through I'll let the cat out of the bag!


 f**k me you gonna feed it a whole cat!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

TheSaint said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > And once the transaction goes through I'll let the cat out of the bag!
> ...










I may just do that as I [email protected]#kin' hate cats!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> TheSaint said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> I may just do that as I [email protected]#kin' hate cats!


 I look forward to the vid!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

you can have my girlfriends cats.......go on, please..


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

badass rhom!!! i dont see the big deal in telling them where you got it from...it aint like the women goin like you more cuz you the only one with a big ass rhom in town lol.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice rhom you've got there dude!


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

truly a beautiful specimen.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

owning a huge rhom is deffinately cool, but why can't you just get a smaller rhom and watch it grow? It might take a very long time, but unless you don't plan on keeping it that long its much more rewarding. btw if you go to any ordinary fish shop they can order almost anything you wnyt if you ask. One of my lfs is a tiny place and i asked about piranhas and he can get a me a rhom anythime i like, but it will probbly be about 9-10" max, but thats good enoguh for me becuase i don't worry about cutting corners. I keep fish becuase i like them, nt just to look 'hard'.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

that rhom is perfectly amazing.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> thats good enoguh for me becuase i don't worry about cutting corners. I keep fish becuase i like them, nt just to look 'hard'.


 It takes more than a big fish to make you look hard ..you need a big dog shaved head and tattoos do that!


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Ive got a big dog and full sleeve tattoos,all i need now is a big Rhom so Craig let the cat out once you know please.Jose has a 16inch Rhom but will only ship to Heathrow and its a lot of cash if it dies.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> owning a huge rhom is deffinately cool, but why can't you just get a smaller rhom and watch it grow? It might take a very long time, but unless you don't plan on keeping it that long its much more rewarding. btw if you go to any ordinary fish shop they can order almost anything you wnyt if you ask. One of my lfs is a tiny place and i asked about piranhas and he can get a me a rhom anythime i like, but it will probbly be about 9-10" max, but thats good enoguh for me becuase i don't worry about cutting corners. I keep fish becuase i like them, nt just to look 'hard'.


 I dont want to keep derailling this thread again after apologising, but when your coming out with such rubbish I cant help but post, so I'll apologise to the rest of the members here in advance!!

Like I said earlier Wolffish, just becasue you like to watch your fish grow from a small size to a large size doesnt mean everyone does. Nor does it mean they are less of an enthusiast than you, just have differing tastes. I dont see how wanting to own a large Piranha would make you look 'hard' or make up for having a small dick as you first wrote. Have you ever thought that maybe they prefer how they look when larger (I personally dont like small Rhoms, but love the way they look when large), or prefer how they act when larger?

Your starting to sound like one of those guys who if they cant have something bash those who can have them...nice car means must have a small dick...nice house means they must be ugly....big fish must mean they want to be hard...I mean come on, do you know how stupid you sound saying that?!

No only that but your saying half the members (and alot of the most respected members on here...GG, Harley, Rhomzilla, DonH, etc.) have little dicks and want to be hard. With the exception of Harley I would say this just isnt true









If I were you I would just keep your views to yourself rather than bashing those who dont believe as you do. You dont see me saying that everyone with small Rhoms is making up for something do you?!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > owning a huge rhom is deffinately cool, but why can't you just get a smaller rhom and watch it grow? It might take a very long time, but unless you don't plan on keeping it that long its much more rewarding. btw if you go to any ordinary fish shop they can order almost anything you wnyt if you ask. One of my lfs is a tiny place and i asked about piranhas and he can get a me a rhom anythime i like, but it will probbly be about 9-10" max, but thats good enoguh for me becuase i don't worry about cutting corners. I keep fish becuase i like them, nt just to look 'hard'.
> ...


 i'm not saying everyone with or would like a big rhom is sad. I personally like the look of bigger rhoms as most do. I'm just saying if its so hard to get a large rhom why not just get a smaller one like 9" or larger which should be fairly easy. It just seems to me that you're being very impatient, when most would be happy with any sized rhom. Bigger isn't necessarily better, just be greatful for what you have, or can get and don't think you need the biggest fish in the country to enjoy keeping piranhas becuase its not true.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i'm not saying everyone with or would like a big rhom is sad. I personally like the look of bigger rhoms as most do. I'm just saying if its so hard to get a large rhom why not just get a smaller one like 9" or larger which should be fairly easy. It just seems to me that you're being very impatient, when most would be happy with any sized rhom. Bigger isn't necessarily better, just be greatful for what you have, or can get and don't think you need the biggest fish in the country to enjoy keeping piranhas becuase its not true.


 How can you say Im being impatient when you dont even know me..How long have I been into Piranhas? How long have I been contacting suppliers trying to get a large Rhom in the UK? Also, how do you know I want a big Rhom to have the largest in the country? Do you think that matters to me...nope!

And if you have the means and money (which I do) to get a large Rhom then why wouldnt you if you prefer the look of one?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 Craig , 
Did your girl tell you that ?









Wolf, 
Maybe Craig dosent want a 9 inch ?....Maybe he wasnts something bigger and as far as him being Impatient ......







He has been waiting so long for a Big guy its not even funny , him and Rhomzilla are growing white hair over it ...Remember where hobbyists not Showoffs ...Who cares if anyone has the biggest Specimen. Personnally I dont care how big they are , just as long as I LIKE THEM, for whatever reason it may be .
He's (Craig) got the cheese to play with the Big Fellas so let him be ..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Craig ,
> Did your girl tell you that ?:rasp:
> 
> Wolf,
> ...


 Yeah, I think that was what she was saying, I was trying to make it out between her laughs!









I guess some people are just stuck in their own ways, and dont want to change their views or listen to others. Doesnt bother me in the slightest, if I want a large Rhom I shall have a large Rhom, even if I have to wait!!!!! And I think Rhomzilla has been waiting a long time before me, so he must really be after something special.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

How long would it take to grow a rhom to + 14 inches?!

I'm guessing it would take one hell of a long time plus a lot of good food, great water quality and space!

I like the idea of rearing one from small but how long would it take to become a monster?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

TheSaint said:


> How long would it take to grow a rhom to + 14 inches?!
> 
> I'm guessing it would take one hell of a long time plus a lot of good food, great water quality and space!
> 
> I like the idea of rearing one from small but how long would it take to become a monster?


 well they grow about 1 inch per year and thats on a good year so from start to 14 inches i say at least 12 to 14 years depending on , Tank size , Water Parameters and Proper feeding habits


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> TheSaint said:
> 
> 
> > How long would it take to grow a rhom to + 14 inches?!
> ...


 then there is the argument that it may not be possible to grow Rhoms to such a size in a captive environment as never really been done before. And you also have to consider the genetics of the fish, he might not have the capabilities to grow to such a size, as not all humans reach a certain size, etc...

I like the idea, but not really a feasable one for most enthusiasts!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> well they grow about 1 inch per year and thats on a good year so from start to 14 inches i say at least 12 to 14 years depending on , Tank size , Water Parameters and Proper feeding habits










f**k me ! No wonder Craig has been waiting for one to turn up!

I'm a patient man but that really is one hell of a wait ....sure the journey to that size would be great but instant gratification is such a pleasure too.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

TheSaint said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > well they grow about 1 inch per year and thats on a good year so from start to 14 inches i say at least 12 to 14 years depending on , Tank size , Water Parameters and Proper feeding habits
> ...










Now you see why I wanted to know if there was a UK dealer that brings these in









I have what was number one on my wishlist now anyway, and it wasnt a large Rhom. That will just have to wait until I get another tank


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> I like the idea, but not really a feasable one for most enthusiasts!


 Your not kidding! Good luck Craig and good luck wolfish I'm sure you will both get the fish that makes you happy


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > TheSaint said:
> ...


exactly,
One of our members here started out with there rhom i think at 4 inch and he has had it for 5 years now and he is at about a solid 9 inch ....
I cant really speak on the aspect, if they can reach sizes that are greater than 10 plus to 14 inch aspect in home aquarium .....Unless Taken from the wild at that size


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 Its all talked about in that thread Knifeman started thats pinned in the General P chat forum!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ok so you want it more than i thought. How long have you been waiting? To show there are no hard feelings i will een contact a few people (including the guy i pm'd you about having two) to see if i can get one. Whats the minimum size you're looking for? I might get a baby one for my 40g since i can't home a big one yet.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


 I know that


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> ok so you want it more than i thought. How long have you been waiting? To show there are no hard feelings i will een contact a few people (including the guy i pm'd you about having two) to see if i can get one. Whats the minimum size you're looking for? I might get a baby one for my 40g since i can't home a big one yet.


 Been activly looking since October last year, so a year this month, but wanted one long before that! I have had the chance to buy one or two (George and Jose) but I just couldnt bring myself to risk £600+, especially considering what airport staff are like! Doesnt matter how well they are packed, if airport staff throw the boxes about!

Thats why a source in the UK intrigued me so much, I had loked and loked, but no one was willing to bring one in. Spoke direct to fish wholesalers and everything but no luck!

Ive no tank space anymore, as got something else, but wanted 16" min, so if you can find a source it would be great for future use (hopefully not so distant future!)


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i just phoned my lfs, they'r the ones who got the other black p's (the breeding pair) there going to phone me if they can, but is doubtful







. Have you phone the k pirnha club people?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

looks like this thread has been taken over by noobs talking bollox.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

jackburton said:


> looks like this thread has been taken over by noobs talking bollox.


 me?

Im not new here


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

jackburton said:


> looks like this thread has been taken over by noobs talking bollox.


 who ?!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm definately interested in anywhere i could get hold of a large rhom from in the U.K.















especially if people have bought large ones from them before.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> jackburton said:
> 
> 
> > looks like this thread has been taken over by noobs talking bollox.
> ...


 i guess me...


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice big killer Rhom!! What sort of firtration setup have u got and how did ya create that current????


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

TheSaint said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > thats good enoguh for me becuase i don't worry about cutting corners. I keep fish becuase i like them, nt just to look 'hard'.
> ...


 i got a portrait tatt on my right shoulder. i just dont know if greased hair and a sibe husky would fit the image.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

I sold an 11.5" xingu rhom last week ...

Animal house had two rhoms of 14" last year (£400 each), so there are stores in the UK that get them albeit occasionally, and it's hard to find someone who'll pay 400 or 500 pounds for a fish.

So many people here say that they are after fish, but when they become available .. all of a sudden no one wants to buy them !!!!

Kingrhom, thats a fantastic fish .. looks like you feed it beach balls









Craig I'm intruiged to see what you're getting in .. will you post pics when it arrives? Don't think I've ever seen pics of any of your fish.

carl


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

lophius said:


> I sold an 11.5" xingu rhom last week ...
> 
> Animal house had two rhoms of 14" last year (£400 each), so there are stores in the UK that get them albeit occasionally, and it's hard to find someone who'll pay 400 or 500 pounds for a fish.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'll post pics up, should be by Thursday next week, but depends if there are any delays on the flight, etc!

And there are pics floating about of my Terns, not too many though









BTW- I have been contacted by someone (not Kingrhom) and told that his largest came from Jose @ Piranha Boutique Europe. Not sure if the smaller came form there too though.


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

more pice please !!!!!!!!!!!!!
David Hinz-from Germany


----------

